# Huntsville area Halloween Facebook group, and new bakery



## DarkManDustin (Jun 30, 2011)

My friends in the Huntsville, AL area; There's a new group on Facebook, that you might like. Here's the group: "Huntsville Halloween & Haunt Enthusiats" https://www.facebook.com/groups/HuntsvilleHalloween/

Also, my mom's restaurant is a deli/bakery, and is slowly getting into Fall foods. It's on Facebook, as well. Here's the address. 
Lizzy B's Bakery and Deli
7900 Bailey Cove Rd SE
Huntsville, AL 35802


----------



## Hagstone (Aug 14, 2015)

I'm a long time lurker here, but I created a user name just to reply to this thread. My hubby and I live in Madison, and for a long time I've been looking for Huntsville area Haunt groups! We both are quite passionate about Halloween and now that we live in a house where we can, we'd like to set up a Haunt attraction. I plan to start building my own props and whatnot (I'm do art as my full time job).

Anyways, I sent in a request to join your FB group. Hope to talk to you soon.


----------



## DarkManDustin (Jun 30, 2011)

*Huntsville area restaurant Fall food.*

I try not to advertise on Here, unless it's appropriate. For folks in the Huntsville, AL area, My mom's restaurant, Lizzy B's Bakery and Deli, has started putting out Fall items. No Halloween yet. We have fresh sweet potato muffins. We also have new coffee syrup flavors for specialty coffees. We have pumpkin spice and pumpkin caramel, among other flavors. Skip Starbucks, and come get a pumpkin spice latte. Tell 'em Dustin sent ya. More to come! Here's the address. 
Lizzy B's Bakery and Deli
7900 Bailey Cove Rd SE
Huntsville, AL 35802


----------



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

As this is advertising a product or service, I'm merging it into the thread in the announcements/press releases section. 

You are allowed to post regarding advertising for products or services once every 30 days in the appropriate sections of the forum as applicable: (for sale by merch, announcements/press releases, coupons/discounts and links). 

(hope the restaurant does well!  )





DarkManDustin said:


> I try not to advertise on Here, unless it's appropriate. For folks in the Huntsville, AL area, My mom's restaurant, Lizzy B's Bakery and Deli, has started putting out Fall items. No Halloween yet. We have fresh sweet potato muffins. We also have new coffee syrup flavors for specialty coffees. We have pumpkin spice and pumpkin caramel, among other flavors. Skip Starbucks, and come get a pumpkin spice latte. Tell 'em Dustin sent ya. More to come! Here's the address.
> Lizzy B's Bakery and Deli
> 7900 Bailey Cove Rd SE
> Huntsville, AL 35802


----------



## FreakinFreak (Aug 27, 2010)

DarkManDustin said:


> My friends in the Huntsville, AL area; There's a new group on Facebook, that you might like. Here's the group: "Huntsville Halloween & Haunt Enthusiats" https://www.facebook.com/groups/HuntsvilleHalloween/


Thanks for posting DarkMan.



Hagstone said:


> Anyways, I sent in a request to join your FB group. Hope to talk to you soon.


I created that group, I hope that it will foster Halloween and Haunt activities in Huntsville!!! Anyone have any questions just let me know.

thanks


----------

